# 

## a.pe

Dzień dobry,
mieszkam w bloku z lat 60, w którym woda ogrzewana jest za pomocą przepływowych piecyków gazowych, ja osobiście posiadam Junkersa, który był w mieszkaniu, gdy je kupowałam 5 lat temu. W tym roku piecyk był dwukrotnie serwisowany. Nie uchroniło mnie to jednak przed problemami z tlenkiem węgla (raz zemdlałam podczas kąpieli, raz prawie zemdlałam, za trzecim razem, czujnik wykrył czad na poziomie 150 ppm).  W bloku jest wentylacja grawitacyjna, która działa tylko, gdy jednocześnie są rozszczelnione/uchylone okna i drzwi do łazienki. W innym wypadku zimne powietrze z kanałów wentylacyjnych i komina cofa się do mieszkania. Administracja twierdzi, że tak jest i będzie i mam otwierać okna, kiedy używam ciepłej wody.

W związku z tym postanowiłam zmienić sposób ogrzewania i kupić bojler elektryczny. I tu pojawia się pytanie - jaka firma, jaka pojemność?
Mieszkam sama z dzieckiem. W domu mam trzy punkty poboru ciepłej wody (umywalka i prysznic oraz zlewozmywak w sporo oddalonej kuchni).

Chciałabym się też dowiedzieć, czy taki typowy bojler elektryczny sprawdzi się w mieszkaniu ze starą instalacją (gdy włączam jednocześnie suszarkę i pralkę, wyskakują korki, to samo działo się przy próbie podłączenia przepływowego podgrzewacza, ale on miał chyba moc 3500)?

Dodam jeszcze, że w tym roku mają nam zakładać podłączenie ciepłej wody z sieci, więc nie chciałabym inwestować zbyt dużo pieniędzy w rozwiązanie na kilka miesięcy.


Będę bardzo wdzięczna za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

----------


## Krzysiek88

zapytaj na forum elektroda - serwis grzewczy, tam Ci doradzą najlepsze rozwiazanie.

----------

